# My dog has suddenly stopped walking up the stairs...



## Toni_1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 13 month old black labrador called Dexter. We have owned him since he was just seven months old. When he first arrived at our house, he was able to run up the stairs.....however getting him to come back down took alot of work.

Within a month my partners parents dog had taught Dexter how to 'do' the stairs and we havnt had a problem since.....but on Saturday all of a sudden he decided that he can no longer walk up the stairs.

It started in the afternoon, as his bed is upstairs he had been going up and down the stairs all morning, then he just stopped. He will rest his paws on the second step and rest on his back legs, but he wont advance any further. I have checked his paws for any injurys, and checked the way he walks to ensure he doesnt have a limp...but nothing, he is perfectly normal.

After about an hour of coaxing him up, he eventually took the 'plunge' and came up the stairs...but once he went back down (which he does with no hesitation or issues) he didnt come back up and hasnt been back up since Saturday on his own. Its like he has lost his confidence, as silly as that sounds, and now he just sits at the bottom of the stairs crying (i hate to admit that i have carried him up once or twice, bcos his bed is upstairs, but i havnt done this since, as i dont want him to depend on this and thinking cryin will get him his own way)

Anyone have any suggestions as to why my lab is acting this way....its really odd. He is still really hyper, and happy, his tail never stops wagging, we walk him three times a day and he goes running with me every morning.......any advice would be brill.

Cheers
Toni


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Toni!
I am wondering if your dog is experienceing some pain by going up the stairs!

There should be no problem with his age now - but certainly you pups can cause damage by running up the stairs! wonder if this is something that he maybe did as a young pup!

Does he appear to be in any pain when touched in certain areas? maybe a quick check over by the vet could be worthwhile
DT


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If its not joint pain it might be a simple as a noise that scared him when he was on the stairs, or maybe he took a tumble when you werent looking.
I would wait til he wasnt looking then put a piece of kibble on every tread. Soon the stairs will be a source of much joy!!


----------



## Toni_1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

DoubleTrouble - No, he doesnt seem to be in any pain at all.....i checked him out the moment he stopped coming up, as i thought the same thing. He doesnt yelp, jump or cry when checked over, i payed extra attention to his legs and paws. He is perfectly happy running around when he is upstairs/downstairs/outside etc.

Catz4m8z - I was thinking the samething about a noise that has scared him, but he seems so happy and normal once he is up the stairs....so i dont know. It's really odd lol.

Toni


----------



## Currier (Oct 23, 2011)

My English Chocolate Lab is 10 months and stopping going upstairs too. This all hapened the other day. I think she got scared and stopped half way and had trouble turning around. But I have been unable to get he to climb the stairs again. I have tried everything from food and toys on each tread, to leashing her, getting her excited and trying to trick her to running up them. Nothing is working.


----------

